# Apple Snail Eggs!



## Superman (2 Apr 2008)

Wow, today I found a massive clutch of eggs laid by my apple snail.

Funny thing is I only have (a mrs!) apple snail but apparently they can hold onto sperm for ages. I must of got her well before Christmas!

I think they are infertile, but then I remember a few days ago, I did see what was a small baby snail around the tank after not putting anything in!

So, is there anything I need to do?!


----------



## aaronnorth (3 Apr 2008)

I think they can hold sperm for about 6month, aslong as the eggs are kept moist then just leave them, they will hatch in 14days. 

if the eggs turn white i think it means they are infertile (or is it the other way round?) (or is it another specie of snail?) I can't remeber exactly, take a look at this

http://www.applesnail.net/content/main.htm


----------



## Voo (3 Apr 2008)

its been a while since i had apple snail eggs, but i think they turn a slightly whiter colour as they dry out and get older?

when they hatch, just make sure there's enough food for them. and enough calcium in the water for all the new growing shells.


----------

